# Number 2



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Well we have started the ball rolling for no. 2 today, have been on the phone with our old SW, we are going to get the summer hols over with and once DS is back at school she is going to come and visit, exciting times


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

good luck! We are keen to start for number 2 in the new year so I will be very interested to monitor your progress


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi,

I haven't been on FF since we were fortunate enough to be placed with a gorgeous little boy 3yrs ago - I must say the support was great and really helped me at the time.  We are just starting the process again for number 2 - course next Mon, then hopefully be placed with a SW soon after.....all very nervous and exciting.  I think the knowing this time of how it all works, makes it even harder and frustrting at times!!!!!  Will keep updating as I know seeing other peoples stories helpful and there aren't that many for second time adopters...........fingers crossed!!

Good luck to you all going through the process the first and second time, the wait is truly worth it    


xx


----------



## PEJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, 
My DH and I are only just at the start of our HS for our first adopted child maybe children. It is encouraging to see that the experience you have had with your first child now means you are going in to adopt no 2. I am so up and down with the home study and unknown feelings at the moment whilst all my friends are pregnant. This makes me feel very positive for our family to be  
Good Luck
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Well ladies I have to say the process for no 2 is alot easier than the first time you all adopted!!

Yes you know what to expect this time and thats in your favour!!

I know its 10 years ago since we adopted our little girl (not so little now!!) she was a 9 month old baby and the whole process form applying to her moving in took 9 months!!  Like I say this is 10 years ago BUt the whole process I found to be a lot easier.

Good luck to you all as you start the journey to expand your family!!

Andrea
x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

We were approved for number 2 in May    For our second approval we jumped straight to hs (plus the usual references, medicals, crb's) so only took a few months.  
The only thing I am not in agreement to is telling your littlie about a sibling so early on, DS was visited and asked his thoughts on having a sibling etc but that was 3 months ago now and who knows when we'll be linked let alone bring #2 home    

Best of luck to everyone awaiting their second bundle


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Wynnster - our son is almost 8 and is extremely bright, since he arrived 18 months ago he has wanted a sibling, we have spoken often about the adoption process, and sometimes he supises me with his understanding of it, our SW has also said that she will be doing a fair bit of work with him about it, it's the time scale that is difficult isn't it.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

For us we found the approval process very quick for number 2, DS was involved age 4 and we were only happy about this as we had been told there was a match for us soon after approval panel.  Turns out the match wasn't a goer due to location (something they should have known about at the start) and there were no more children coming through for months.  This was May last year when approved, September when we finally found out the match wasn't happening and no other children came through until Feb this year but wasn't the right child for us.

In all this time DS has been constantly asking questions and talking about his 'baby sister', why is it taking so long, will she ever come, isn't there any children that need a new Mummy and Daddy like I did?  The list is endless.

Thankfully we have just been linked with a child from another county  we have read approx 20 profiles and cprs  and found it very difficult to find a child that would 'fit' with DS and he has practically no issues.  Now we just have to wait until MP in 7.5 weeks before we can tell him, the questions are still coming and I am glad my nose doesn't grow like Pinnochio's!

Your child being older may be a benefit but it can still take a long time which can be hard on them.

OT


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Complete hijack as we haven't even been matched with no 1 yet but for those who have, what was the difference between the course you did and the original prep course? Just curious!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
We didn't have to do another prep course with our LA, some you do the same one again and some you have a 2nd time adopters course.

The HS was different in the way our lives had changed now we had a child and how we thought it would change again with another, plus how we would handle sibling rivalry etc etc.  All the other stuff was able to be transferred from the first report onto the new one, though for us the format had changed between the 2 HS but our SW used the relevant stuff.

OT x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Our SW has not mentioned us doing the prep course again, what she has asked is if we would be prepared to go and speak to their pre adoption groups's even though we did not adopted through them the 1st time.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Gosh, just found this post, started a good 2 and a half years ago, and only now are we about to bring our new little one home, we have had a long hard slog in between, not so much with our HS but the times we had to put the breaks on due to our wonderful sons day to day struggles, on times we have wondered if adding to our family was the right thing to do for our son, but we have many professionals involved in our lives and the one thing that they have all agreed on is that in the long run it will benefit him so that has kept us going.
So looking forward only 2 weeks to go.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Hope all goes well with intros!


----------

